# Coder Needed



## MMaldonado (May 15, 2009)

IMMEDIATE NEED- 
Aviano Air Force Base (Italy)
CODER, AUDITOR  
June 1st-15th start date 
CPC, CCS Inpatient and Outpatient Coding ExperienceDoD experience preferred (AHLTA)Must get AHIMA certified within one year of contract. 5 year contract.  Moving allowanceLiving expenses, AAPC fees paid Medical/Dental  benefits Vacation 

SEND RESUME IMMEDIATELY:  

Ms. Terry Connors, Vice President
Health Care Service Group
A&T Systems, Inc.
301-384-1425 Reception
800-933-1425 Toll Free
301-384-1405 Fax
301-978-6615 (cell)
www.terry.connors@ats.com
<http://www.terry.connors@ats.com>


----------

